# Philippines Retirement Authority courtesy visa for U.S. Veterans



## Terpe (Apr 20, 2013)

Sounds interesting. Thanks


----------



## Bob Richards (Mar 31, 2013)

Does anyone know how this meeting went? This would work for me..
Thanks Bob

Sent from my LG-VM696 using Expat Forum


----------



## lojackd (Jul 2, 2013)

Does anyone have an Update to this thread ? This is very important to any vet living here !


----------



## Shanghai88 (Jul 23, 2013)

Best to google the Philippines Retirement Authority website...all info is there.

I have just received my SRR visa, using an expat agent who costs nothing (he get paid by the PRA). Some travel to Manila involved but really quite simple to obtain as long as you have all the correct documents required in order.


----------

